# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation

## Rhodesresort

ANNOUNCEMENT - Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation.

Donations now being accepted;

http://www.negrilhospital.org/financing/donate-now/

----------

